
Google under scrutiny over lobbying influence on Congress and White House - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/18/google-political-donations-congress
======
SCAQTony
The real problem is Congress takes quasi "bribes" from lobbyists but the EU
can't go after them and neither can the FBI post congressional protection laws
they made after the ABSCAM scandal.

FROM 1982:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1982/07/15/t...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1982/07/15/the-
real-issues-in-abscam/b55efd57-fc33-431f-8be7-99a50b14161d/)

So, politicians are paid to vote left and paid to vote right and the ones that
can't be bought can be leased.

------
ScottGillis
'Don't be evil'

------
sharemywin
if you break up google you would need to go after apple, facebook, microsoft
too. what about uber? how would you break them up with out making things
worse?

